# Neue Probleme mit Oase SwimSkim 25 Gardena PF 15000



## Tinky (29. Mai 2012)

Hallo Gemeinde!

Nachdem die diesjährige Teichsaison bei mir ganz gut angelaufen ist beginnen jetzt die technischen Probleme.
Hier mal meine aktuellen Erfahrungen bzw. Anmerkungen - vielleicht hat ja jemand die gleichen Komponenten und Ratschläge.

Gardena-Teichfilter:
Vorher hatte ich den Gardena Teichfilter PF 10000. Nach ca. einem halben Jahr Betrieb stand plötzlich alles "still" am Teich und er FI war rausgeflogen. Wasser ist irgendwie in die Elektronik des UV-Klärers gelangt und hat zum Kurzschluss geführt.
Da ich die Rechung nicht mehr hatte und mir das Ding auch etwas zu klein vorkam habe ich mir dann eine Nummer größer PF 15000 gekauft.... abgesehen davon, dass sich das Ding sehr schlecht reinigen läßt - WIEDER kam es zum Kurzschluss und die Elektronik des UV-Klärers ist hinüber!! Ich kann von diesen Produkten also nur warnen/ abraten. 

SwimSkim 25:
Den Skimmer hatte ich seit ca. 1 Jahr relativ häufig im Einsatz. Da mein Teich in praller Sonnenlage steht und ich dadurch starke Algenbildung/ Schwebeteilchen habe musste ich den Skimmer nach ca. 2-3 Stunden Einsatzzeit reinigen. Das ist jedesmal etwas aufwendig, da man sehr vorsichtig das Teil an Land ziehen muss - ist aber nach x-Mal Routine.
Mein Problem ist nun, dass plötzlich so gut wie keine Leistung mehr vorhanden ist.
Das angesaugte Wasser strömt nicht mehr in den Skimmer....gaaaanz sachte fließt es durch die Klappe - die Reinigungswirkung ist gleich null. Zudem "vibriert" das Ding irgendwie.
Habe die Pumpe mal vorne aufgedreht - da steckt aber nichts drin. Habe die Pumpe dann mal ohne Skimmer in einen Eimer Wasser gelegt...die fördert nur minimal. Hat jemand eine Erklärung hierfür bzw. einen Tip - was man noch testen/ probieren könnte?

MFG!


----------



## Nori (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neue Probleme mit Oase SwimSkim 25 Gardena PF 15000*

Verstehe nicht, wenn du schon einmal mit Gardena nicht zufrieden warst, dass du nochmal den gleichen "Mist" kaufst.
Da gibts zahlreiche bessere und günstigere Filter!
Über den Swimskim (und seine Mutationen von Tetra und Gardena = sind alle baugleich) braucht man normalerweise nichts mehr sagen - für 40,- bis 50,- € gibts Geräte die funktionieren und auch nicht ständig die "Grätsche" machen. Ich war mal bei einem Händler, da lagen diese Teile zuhauf vor der Halle (O-Ton: ...der größte Mist von Oase....)

Gruß Nori


----------



## underfrange (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neue Probleme mit Oase SwimSkim 25 Gardena PF 15000*

Kann man die Pumpe vom Skimmer evtl. seperat nochmal zerlegen? Evtl hängen ja Algen an der Welle oder ist irgendwie anders verschmutzt...


----------



## Tinky (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neue Probleme mit Oase SwimSkim 25 Gardena PF 15000*



Nori schrieb:


> Verstehe nicht, wenn du schon einmal mit Gardena nicht zufrieden warst, dass du nochmal den gleichen "Mist" kaufst.
> 
> 
> Gruß Nori



Tja die Frage stelle ich mir im Nachhinein auch!
Manche brauchen eben etwas länger um aus Fehlern/ Erfahrungen zu lernen!

Dachte auch nach dem ersten Ausfall, dass es "Zufall" war bzw. Gardena-Produkte eigentlich gar nicht so schlecht sein können.


"Kann man die Pumpe vom Skimmer evtl. seperat nochmal zerlegen? Evtl hängen ja Algen an der Welle oder ist irgendwie anders verschmutzt... "

Ich habe die Pumpe "aufgedreht" - und den "Propeller" rausgenommen sowie ein magnetischen Bolzen (kenne die Bezeichnungen nicht, sorry!)  - das war alles blitzblank sauber. Weiter läßt die sich augenscheinlich nicht öffnen.

So ein Mist werde ich den Skimmer wohl komplett wegschmeißen müssen.
Den Gardena-Filter lasse ich noch laufen ohne UF-Klärer.

MFG


----------



## Joerg (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neue Probleme mit Oase SwimSkim 25 Gardena PF 15000*

Ich denke die Teile sind für deinen Teich hoffnungslos unterdimensioniert.
Sie setzen sich schnell zu und die Pumpen laufen trocken oder sind ohne ausreichende Kühlung.
Auch wenn ein Hersteller mal weniger gutes produziert mag es noch gut laufen, wenn es nicht bis zur Grenze ausgelastet wird.


----------

